# Puppies Available in near future??



## chare14 (Nov 2, 2013)

We have been wanting to add a German Shepherd to our family for quite some time and are now ready to do so. We have two small children and were waiting until they were old enough to appreciate having a new puppy. Does anyone know of anyone in the Pittsburgh area that will have puppies ready in the Christmas time frame?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

** Comment totally uncalled for. It is neither educational nor helpful. ADMIN **


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

alot of breeders won't sell puppies as xmas presents..But I'm sure some do.

Lots of hustle and bustle going on, having to tend to a puppy at that time of year can be stressfull for all.

My suggestion, find a good breeder, and be willing to wait / give the kids a picture of a gsd puppy or gsd adult, so they can have something to look forward to..

I'm also going to have this thread moved to an appropriate topic forum


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Most responsible breeders try to avoid litters around the Christmas time frame, unless you browse Kijiji or Craiglist for your puppy (which I highly recommend against), just contact breeders that meet your standards and ask them when their next litter is.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think Christmas is an ok time to bring a puppy home, most people have time off for the holidays and the holidays aren't always crazy with coming and goings. 

We brought Onyx home on Christmas and the kids were able to spend a week with her while she settled into crate training. It was much easier knowing I didn't have to rush home to let out a baby puppy every few hours and by the time kids went back to school, the crate training/settling in was accomplished. 

Breeders don't usually avoid having Christmas pups, when their females go into heat is when they breed. 
If it happens pups are ready to go around Christmas, then the breeder should be careful to place pups safely regardless of the date. 
Hard to plan heat cycles to cater to the holiday crowd, isn't it?

Though I agree, surprising someone with a pet is NEVER a good idea! Responsible breeders would not go along with such a plan.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Keep in mind that not everyone has hectic holidays. Some people don't have other family members to go and visit so getting a puppy around that time is not such a bad thing (other than having to house train in the dead of winter - BRRRRRR!!!)


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

Puppies bought for Christmas are a novelty of the day and are usually an unwanted nuisance after the holidays are over. You have to ask yourself honestly whether you are using the holiday to have time to devote to the puppy or are you just looking to create big smiles on the kids's faces on Christmas morning, most people do it for the latter.


----------



## KelsCooke (Sep 13, 2013)

I got my itty bitty tri-dog as a Christmas present when I was eight years old (I am now sixteen). Let me tell you, I have been devoted to taking care of this dog since then. I've always been the one who walks her, picks up after her, feeds her/waters her, plays with her and I trained her myself (which might be why she doesn't have a perfect recall...). 
Do your kids want a puppy? I would make them work for it from now until you bring the puppy home. My mom got me a hamster before I got my puppy to "prove my resonsibility". The hamster lived for three years after that.
Is this a puppy for the family or the kids?


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Makobytes said:


> Puppies bought for Christmas are a novelty of the day and are usually an unwanted nuisance after the holidays are over. You have to ask yourself honestly whether you are using the holiday to have time to devote to the puppy or are you just looking to create big smiles on the kids's faces on Christmas morning, most people do it for the latter.


Is this really necessary? OP stated their family had been considering getting a GSD puppy for some time. I don't think it's fair to suggest they would consider their new family member a nuisance just because they chose a family holiday as the time to bring him/her home.

I think it would be really cute to get the kids a stuffed GSD puppy as a preview of what's to come.  Then you can choose a puppy based on a litter you think will have a good match for your family instead of feeling rushed to pick one. This dog will be with you for the next 10-15 years and you only have one chance to pick.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> I think it would be really cute to get the kids a stuffed GSD puppy as a preview of what's to come.  Then you can choose a puppy based on a litter you think will have a good match for your family instead of feeling rushed to pick one. This dog will be with you for the next 10-15 years and you only have one chance to pick.


This is a great idea.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*You needn't restrict your search to Pittsburg*

Many long-time breeders ship their dogs all over the country and often internationally too.

We bought ours from GIANT GERMAN SHEPHERDS. We've been extremely happy with the dog and the breeder's post-purchase support.

This breeder is not necessarily interested in breeding for the show-ring and concentrates on perpetuation of some original lines...read that straight backs, large bones, gigantic heads, even temperament. She has two litters coming up in November which should be ready for Xmas.

One of the sires, Sam, is a giant and should throw some stunning puppies. But they go fast. You have to put a deposit down right away.

LF


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Sincerity*



Makobytes said:


> Puppies bought for Christmas are a novelty of the day and are usually an unwanted nuisance after the holidays are over. You have to ask yourself honestly whether you are using the holiday to have time to devote to the puppy or are you just looking to create big smiles on the kids's faces on Christmas morning, most people do it for the latter.


Although I don't deny the existence of such people described above, the OP seems sincere. He has responsibly delayed his long-intended purchase until the kids are older and he's looking at a great family breed.

Besides, many, many breeders do increase their available puppies this time of year for precisely the purpose the OP has in mind, blowing away his kids' minds with joy on Xmas.

LF


----------



## Markobytes (Sep 11, 2012)

German Shepherd Dogs were never intended by the founders to be Giants. The discussion of keeping the breed as it was originally intend is often exploited by poor breeders who have no knowledge, ability or desire to keep the breed as intended. 
My previous post gave the reason why responsible breeders avoid placing puppies for Christmas, my intent was to educate not offend. Yes the posting was necessary, ignoring the potential creates an environment where a problem can happen. Apparently there was one poster who was so bothered by it their post had to be removed.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How far are you willing to travel? I know of a litter available for Christmas but it's not in/near Pittsburgh. I'm getting one myself. I have a week off, perfect time to spend with a puppy! I work 9 hours a day year round so scheduling the arrival of a puppy can be complicated. I don't care if it's a holiday or whether people see it as a marketing ploy. We can't control when female come into heat, lol. I don't know any breeders that avoid having a litter around Christmas. If it's a nice litter and that's how it plays out, oh well.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am in Pittsburgh...I do not have puppies available now nor will I have till spring (I hope!!!) You have to CAREFULLY examine what not just the breeders that you are being referred to - but the people posting the references as well - <not talking about Lies here - I believe the litter she is talking about is sired by her male, who is accomplished>

You want someone to breeds to the acceptable standards for size and weight - and within parameters for drives and temperaments - not someone marketing "old style" "giant" or "best of all world" type dogs....and anyone pushing their litters AS "Christmas Puppies" probably is not in breeding for love of the breed and perpetuation of top quality, but someone more ..... commercial.....

I will be glad to help you screen litters if you do find something fairly local....I know a few that you need to avoid!!!! 

Lee

PS - You aren't Natalie are you???????


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you start really calling up anyone, make sure you've spent a few hours looking at ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

And I have to say, after raising 4 puppies, if I had my choice I'd never get one in the dead of winter. HOUSEBREAKING is the reason. Standing out in the raging storm at 2 am begging them to PEE ALREADY isn't something I enjoy 

Quick heads up cause you have small children, GSD's are VERY mouthy and bity. We have so many people coming on here with that as a huge issue. So best to be aware of the blood to come so you can be proactive. ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...wner/188549-puppy-biting-hints-tips-help.html

Buying a puppy for Christmas is a dumb holiday idea - Los Angeles LA | Examiner.com


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Longfisher said:


> One of the sires, Sam, is a giant and should throw some stunning puppies. But they go fast. You have to put a deposit down right away.


According to them, Sam has the finest schutzand [sic] and police dog champions pedigree ever known. Interesting and a pretty big claim since his pedigree is full of untitled american pet lines.

Lee hit the nail on the head in her post.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Quick heads up cause you have small children, GSD's are VERY mouthy and bity. We have so many people coming on here with that as a huge issue. So best to be aware of the blood to come so you can be proactive. --->


This is so true and with children they tend to scream or squeal and try to get away. The dog sees this as playing and they keep going back for more bites. Make sure the children know what to do when they are nipped/bit, because it will happen when the puppy is playing. 

My puppy is 5 months old now and he still nips. He doesn't draw blood, but the nipping hurts.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> And I have to say, after raising 4 puppies, if I had my choice I'd never get one in the dead of winter. HOUSEBREAKING is the reason. Standing out in the raging storm at 2 am begging them to PEE ALREADY isn't something I enjoy


So, so true!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

alexg said:


> ** Comment totally uncalled for. It is neither educational nor helpful. ADMIN **





MaggieRoseLee said:


> ...
> Buying a puppy for Christmas is a dumb holiday idea - Los Angeles LA | Examiner.com


Now it seems my post wasn't that bad after all. :shrug:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

There are a good many of us who don't need to worry about snow and ice for the Christmas holidays. I remember one year my family went to the beach over the Christmas break. We didn't go swimming but did go wading along the edge though. Then there was the year when my kids were very young when we had to turn the air conditioner on so that we could light a fire in our new fireplace. 

Just because Christmas can be busy doesn't mean everyone's house is crazy. Nor does everyone's kids no longer have an interest in their new puppy after a couple of days. In my household while my kids were young the two week Christmas break would have been a good time to bring a pup (or a kitten) home. Now the first week of school would have been bad for us to add anything extra to the mix. 

Parents need to know their kids and schedules before bringing any type of animal into the home just like a breeder needs to know the family they are selling to.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

ILGHAUS said:


> Parents need to know their kids and schedules before bringing any type of animal into the home just like a breeder needs to know the family they are selling to.


Agree.
And a planned purchase is a good idea, and an impulse buy a bad idea. No matter what day/time of the year.
I got my first GSD as a birthday present. But we had looked at several litters, for several months. 
Gift, yes. Unplanned throwaway puppy, no.
And winter is much more fun here with a pup than the hot, miserable, bug infested summers.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I HATE winter but I don't really mind housebreaking in the winter because I can see where/if the puppy "went" and when it's bitter cold and they don't have their adult coats yet they tend to run out, do their business, and want to come back in whereas when it's nicer out they want to play, chase leaves, eat grass, etc. I tend to be pretty hands off with puppies though, I'm not going out their with them on a leash EVERY time. My yard is tiny and fully fenced so the puppy just follows the adults out and takes their lead, I supervise from the window


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Robyn was a Xmas gift to me, the best Xmas gift I ever got


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was also a Christmas Surprise...I blame her breeder for allowing it to happen. She should have told my husband that surprising the family with a puppy is NOT a good idea, and not gone along with it.
But I wouldn't change the way things turned out(other than the fact that my husband didn't research her breeder, just went with a co-workers niece who had a litter available)
Housebreaking and socializing her was not fun in the frigid temps, but it had no influence on her temperament...she's not of the strongest nerves and all the socializing in the world wouldn't have helped her to be solid. Today is her 7th birthday/so any pup born today could be a Christmas gift, lol... 
Onyx is the Bi-color with the wonky ear(she has chronic ear problems due to environmental allergies)


Best to research research research before choosing a breeder, regardless of the time of year. That way you may end up with a solid nerved healthy dog.


----------

